# 10" Netbook into molded car computer.



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Howdy do all, late last week my neat little MSI wind 10" netbook decided to finally crap out on me after a few drops and awkward maneuvers so being quite discouraged i figured at why not make it into something useful.

So here is the progress iv made since late friday night, iv gotten the lcd case molded in and still have some light sanding/shaping and some build up to flush the front screen bezel in, iv relocated the radios stock location to the space of the ac controls ( the ac doesnt work currently, saving for a new compressor and condensor ) ill post the progress of the new cover panel for it once the pc is running smoothly.


Heres the truck, it might not look like much but its a great runner with a little paint it will look like new here one day... the rims will be smaller, and the truck will be lower when i can afford to bag this thing, until then stfu about the ride height.  









The bezel, sorry but not before pictures but can be found easily on google and is the same as the ford ranger.









The lcd case, front and back held together by a series of clips and 4 screws.

























With a good helping of epoxy, epoxy putty and ca glue iv managed to secure the back of the screen case into the bezel and are now one, i did have to sacrifice my center air vents, and relocate the radio to the ac vent space, this shot i was testing fitment and getting mounting ideas for the ac controls. 










This is where i plan to mount the motherboard, its a plastic support piece thats perfect.










This is how the power connectors from the battery and motherboard meet, they dont interlock just make contact...yet









I decided to remove the battery cells from the case and extend the power harness out and glue the connectors together to let me mount the battery cells somewhere secure.











































Once i got everything sorted out with fitment i started working on relocating the radio, i used pieces of the dash kits din opening for my template.


































































For now thats all iv got so far, and im actually uploading everything from this mess right now :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

you sure are a creative mother fucker!


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

haha, im just heavily resource full in the area of turning broken things into something awesome... I.E... I would highly advise you to never buy a car from me lol


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

UPDATE, most of my shaping/sanding is out of the way now, just a few super small spaces to take care of around the edges, im pretty anal about it being as perfect as possible, but taking an extra day or so will make this thing come out as close to perfect as i can get.

Pics pretty much say it all, and still posting with my laptop in pieces :biggrin: batteries charging juuust fine, wifi working like a champ, still downloading off usenet ... im pretty stoked to get this finished by the weekend, along with new interior speakers all around.










































The front screen bezel is still completely removable, i flushed in around all the edges and still need to fill in the gaps where the plastic hinges were, im waiting to do that last to keep anything from possible breakage since its such a thin piece.

Also tomorrow on my lunch break, time to hack open the sony deck, why? because i have the front aux 3.5mm input on the face BUT id like to keep that for an ipod or whatever other electronic device may arise ya know? so obviously the pins in the faceplate carry over the main connector going into the radio, a quick continuity test will give me the pins i need to solder on a female 3.5mm jack and run the wire out the case of the radio into a 3 position switch so i can switch between pc audio and the front input quickly and easily, ill post pics of step by step how i did it for those interested.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 27 2010, 05:12 PM~17900415
> *you sure are a creative mother fucker!
> *


I sure do agree, this is a tight build!!!!


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Haha, thanks for the positive vibes brosephs :thumbsup: making things is my only creative outlet these days, and its something to do when i need to unplug the xbox and blink every few days haha but man i cant wait to crack open one of those new xbox 3sexys "slims" and see what i can do :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out what you are doing about CPU cooling, in the pics you posted, the fan/cooler is removed from the MOBO.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Cha, for the time being inside the house its just open air cooled since im only using it for short periods of time, inside the car in going to cut a heatsink down to size and reattach it to the cpu along with 2 4" cooling fans inside of the dash area to keep air flowing, the factory fan/airflow/heatsink cover isnt very secure the way it mounts without the laptops case and doesnt look like it will work to well in the car with the added heat and whatsit.
Im not really the greatest pc guy and this is just what i figured would work well based really on no factual truth...so if you have any other suggestions that might be any better, by all means let me know :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

this is really sick work man :wow: :wow:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jun 29 2010, 09:32 AM~17915287
> *Cha, for the time being inside the house its just open air cooled since im only using it for short periods of time, inside the car in going to cut a heatsink down to size and reattach it to the cpu along with 2 4" cooling fans inside of the dash area to keep air flowing, the factory fan/airflow/heatsink cover isnt very secure the way it mounts without the laptops case and doesnt look like it will work to well in the car with the added heat and whatsit.
> Im not really the greatest pc guy and this is just what i figured would work well based really on no factual truth...so if you have any other suggestions that might be any better, by all means let me know :biggrin:
> *


Well, I can tell you the Atom 1.6 CPU playing any kind of video or flash stays around 150F with the factory heatpipe cooler and fan, which is really efficient, so whatever you do, you need to make sure you cool it WELL since it's purpose will me multimedia.

I will also recommend the use of this paste, I intend on taking mine apart and putting this paste on mine.

In almost every paste swap I have done with this stuff, I have see an average of 10F degrees drop in overall temperature.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16835154003


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ill try and pick me some of that heatsink compound man, i sent you a pm with a few related questions.

MOAR Updates, moar mods.

As you can see, theres the little aux jack right on the front, which is great but would be even better to have 2 to keep from constantly switching a cable around for the pc or whatever else.
























I traced the connections through here, into the radio.
























Theres only 2 screws in the front of the deck here that hold the front side of the cd drive down and keep the cover on and 4 clips to relase the cover.
















Only a single scew and a few tabs hold the top cover down.








With that off, the 2 blue marks point to the last 2 screws holding the cd drive down








Theres a small connector to unplug to release the drive to get access to the main board.








Tracing the aux pins through the other side of the faceplate connector, theres 10 or so screws holding the board and backside of the radio together which all had to be removed to get to the underside.
















Heres the 3 pins i need, drawn out for my terrible memory.








A little component hook up wire to make my leads.
















Braided the wires with a drill on the outside of the radio case, the 3 braided had to much height underneath the main board and could short out so i kept them seperate to prevent that.








Little reassembly magic









This is where i realized... i had no female jack, so in my panic and dedication to not spending any money on buying one, i robbed one from the pc speakers.
























There were 2 in this instance, i just pick one.
With a little desoldering action i removed it from the board.







.jpg[/IMG]
Traced out the connections with my multi meter








And soldered to the connector pins.









Tested it with my ipod shuffle a little while ago, works just like its supposed to :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jun 29 2010, 05:22 PM~17919133
> *Ill try and pick me some of that heatsink compound man, i sent you a pm with a few related questions.
> *


I replied in detail, I am a projector of this nature myself, I just don't have the time that you do regrettably.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the advice brian, im gonna order some of that thermal paste, ill have to use some generic stuff from my job until it comes in, what do you normally use to clean the old paste off with?




I did some more sanding and i have my bezel at a point where im happy with how it looks, i have a few imperfections i still need to touch up on the underside but i got a little carried away with the primer so its all gooey and ill have to wait until tomorrow.

I did manage to get some primer and paint on the front bezel, this paint is weird, i dont really like rattle can jobs ever but it seemed like it would do the job nicely, but i may end up just going with a satin black.


Touching up small things with body filler now.








Finished filling in the gaps where the hinges used to be.
















What i did to fill them, since the panel is so thin and flimsy, i took my retired under 21 license plate i found in the closet, flattened out a corner and cut out some small squares for fillers that would give me some strength as well, glued them in place behind the holes and filled in over with some fiberglass filler.


















Just look at that clean edge 









Heres the paint i picked up, believe it or not this has been the most expensive part of this build at about 14 bucks.

























The pictures of the paint is before clear, i have to wait 48 hours before i can hit them with some rubbing compound and try and shine em up.


What you guys think on the color?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2010, 09:11 AM~17933937
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


So guess that mans you think the color looks ok? :biggrin: lol

I might actually go back and redo the front cover after the holiday weekend, i noticed after the clear was on overnight i can see some sanding lines and its going to bug me i just know it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jul 1 2010, 07:58 AM~17934521
> *So guess that mans you think the color looks ok?  :biggrin:  lol
> 
> I might actually go back and redo the front cover after the holiday weekend, i noticed after the clear was on overnight i can see some sanding lines and its going to bug me i just know it.
> *


Color looks good. I am actually more impressed because I have never had the balls, or know how to start ripping apart things that work fine and add to them. :biggrin: 

Can definitely see your knowledge of electronics throughout the build. Looking good man.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2010, 11:07 AM~17934593
> *Color looks good. I am actually more impressed because I have never had the balls, or know how to start ripping apart things that work fine and add to them.  :biggrin:
> 
> Can definitely see your knowledge of electronics throughout the build. Looking good man.
> *




*Can definitely see your knowledge of electronics* throughout the build. Looking good man.  


Iv just been lucky enough to pick up the ability to see and figure out how things work fairly easy i guess :dunno: 

*I have never had the balls, or know how to start ripping apart things that work fine and add to them. :biggrin:* 

The netbook it self worked fine, but alot of plastic pieces were broken due to some drops and awkward shuffles so i would lose wifi all the time, the power plug was all wonky and wouldn't charge most of the time and the screen would never stay up or close right with out shutting off the pc, that's the only reason i decided to give this a shot, it really wasn't as difficult as i thought considering iv never even opened a laptop before haha :biggrin:.

The cd player is pretty basic itself, its really just a board, processor and cd drive with a fancy faceplate, iv opened a few in the past (absolutely destroyed the first one years ago lol) i got the knack of it when my pioneer avic n2's monitor got wet in my house one day, i had to open it up and dry everything off and clean the contacts and at the same time get the monitor back on its correct track since that was the oroginal reason i brought it inside.

The PC speakers are like 10 years old, and were gotten with a giftcard to shadyorack.

SO GROW SOME BALLS MAN  lol just kidding, just start small with something you can afford to destroy..or borrowed from a friend?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jul 1 2010, 09:04 AM~17935028
> *Can definitely see your knowledge of electronics throughout the build. Looking good man.
> Iv just been lucky enough to pick up the ability to see and figure out how things work fairly easy i guess  :dunno:
> 
> ...


LMAO...start on something borrowed from a friend...that is classic. 

We'll see how it goes, currently I got an Ipad for free and I think that is going to be getting installed into the regal, so we'll see what kind of problems I run into with that! :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

that would be sick man, the ipad was made to be in cooperated into the car, check out the mp3car.com fabrication forum section, there's been some pretty impressive ipad installs over there, maybe you could get some creative motivation, id sure like to see one in a regal.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jul 1 2010, 09:59 AM~17935427
> *that would be sick man, the ipad was made to be in cooperated into the car, check out the mp3car.com fabrication forum section, there's been some pretty impressive ipad installs over there, maybe you could get some creative motivation, id sure like to see one in a regal.
> *


This install is just awesome!






I am thinking I am going to use the ipad as my "main video screen" mounted where the factory radio goes, and then my control functionality will be through a seperate deck. Still researching the connectivity between ipad's and decks though. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Update folks!!!

Iv got some paint on my bezel now, after coats i stopped spraying and havent put any clear on, i noticed i have some blatent imperfections i somehow missed lol, sadly ill have to wait until after the holiday festivities to go back and touch them up, it will be worth it to me.

Anywho, iv manage to secure my mobo, the thing that's supposed to be a heat sink, hard drive and battery pack down snugly, i picked up some high efficiency thermal paste for the processor and what i believe is the gpu.



















































Heres my bezel after some paint, no clear coat.


































































































Everything looks to be working, i had an issue with the pc audio only on one channel, i know its not a problem with the female jack i extended since it still works with my ipod. i may have to solder directly to the motherboard for audio, duno yet havent had a chance to diagnose really.

I need to trim the backside of the faceplate trim ring, it hits on the top corners a little and is going to chip paint if i dont tend to it before final paint and clear.

Little quarks expected as always,, they will all get worked out here soon enough.


Heres a fancy video even to check it out in action, still using spare usb keyboard and mouse for testing, no narration as im terrible as commentary.



What do you guys think, overall im happy on the outcome :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Fucking awesome!! I want to do this now


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Allow me to offer my services, if you need a laptop or any other electronic item broken as a reason to do so, please... dont hesitate to contact me, best prices around


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: Great job.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

NICE, GRAB A BLUE TOOTH TYPE MICE AND KEYBOARD. YOU CAN MOUNT THE TRANSMITTER ON A OPEN TOGGLE SWITCH SPACE. YOU CAN GET A COMBO SET FOR 20 BUCKS.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Jul 1 2010, 11:08 PM~17940650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have a bluetooth card in this netbook, i found a small wireless rf keyboard with a trackball built in that is perfect, and its only about 30 bucks, im probably going to end up getting that followed by a touch screen overlay eventually.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jul 1 2010, 08:34 PM~17940872
> *Thanks bruh
> I dont have a bluetooth card in this netbook, i found a small wireless rf keyboard with a trackball built in that is perfect, and its only about 30 bucks, im probably going to end up getting that followed by a touch screen overlay eventually.
> *


UNDER $2, JUST PLUG IT ON THE USB  
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11866

ALSO DEPENDING ON YOUR PHONE, YOU CAN CONTROLLER WINDOWS MEDIA WITH IT TO SWITCH SONGS AND SO ON. OR USE SOME KIND OF BLUE TOOTH ENABLED CONTROLLER


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

wow


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

i am now going to take my old toshiba satellite apart, the screen is crackes anyways and i have to connect it to myother monitor, thanks for the motivation


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Then get on with it yo, lets see you post up the build already


----------



## rizzo512 (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jul 1 2010, 10:39 PM~17940922
> *UNDER $2, JUST PLUG IT ON THE USB
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11866
> 
> ...


i agree i just bought two blue tooth usb's for 5.34 free shipping on meritline.com, but i see Dysfunctional73 is more thifty way to be! :wow:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rizzo512_@Jul 2 2010, 11:58 PM~17949695
> *i agree i just bought two blue tooth usb's for 5.34 free shipping on meritline.com, but i see Dysfunctional73 is more thifty way to be! :wow:
> *


either way thanks for the tipoff on those things bruh`s ill probably pick one up id rather have bluetooth then rf anyday, how have they worked out for you so far???


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Finished product looks damn nice man!


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Not quiiite finished just yet, i need to go back after the holiday festivities and reshape a few spots on the bottom curvy piece around the mounting screws, my attempt at taking a shortcut was foiled by obviously noticeable imperfections, then ill re-sand, prime, paint and clear.

Over the next week im going to work on the panel to relocate the hvac controls to, using the existing change pocket/cig outlet frame to mount and have a flush fitting panel that follows the dash lines.


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jul 2 2010, 07:13 PM~17948421
> *Then get on with it yo, lets see you post up the build already
> *


I would probably fuck it up and it would be of no use anymore


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

looks pretty damn good!!!


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Bump for some more updates....


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jul 6 2010, 09:31 PM~17976843
> *Bump for some more updates....
> *


Get off my back man ill get around to it :uh: 

lol im just kiddin man, i was gone all weekend and took a day to just chill, but i managed to get the polk speakers in i ordered and started getting some ideas for the hvac relocation.

I didnt post pics of replacing the speakers since its ..pretty boring and im sure you all can use your imagination on the process, nevertheless here is at least a shot of the polks i relaced the stockies with.










They sound excellent, but will sound so much better once im able to order the pa1100.5

i to take apart all the hvac pieces to see what my options are and see how it all goes together.



























The plan is, to take this little bracket/frame here of the pull out storage things under the dash, mold in all of the back side plastics so im able to just snap the factory cover panel right back in place like nothing ever happened the same way i did the lcd and bezel and still use all the factory mounting tabs and screws.










Cut all of these little bumpies off since they are no longer needed.









And end up mounting the back side of the casing for the hvac controls and fiberglassing it in along with some cigarette outlets below, and maybe some usb ports and the extended pc power button all nicely concealed.


















Updates might slow down a little, i noticed last night i have a coolant leak somewhere, and fixing that takes priority over the custom extras.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jul 7 2010, 09:45 AM~17982374
> *Updates might slow down a little, i noticed last night i have a coolant leak somewhere, and fixing that takes priority over the custom extras.
> *


Always something! But progress is looking good man!


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

I like where you are going with the ac controls...g\l with coolant leak


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Im thinking its the radiator, i never see any coolant on the ground or around any of the hose/pipe connections i have a feeling its just vaporizing out a small crack in the radiator or since it took a few months to even get that low, theres another 150 bucks i could of put towards moar awesome =\.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

WHERE IS THE COOLANT LEAKING FROM?


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

i dunno... thats the particular problem i cant seem to pinpoint lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

great job dude!!!


----------



## TOMT (Oct 8, 2008)

When i first seen this i thought i was going to get a good laugh but damn it looks good. Keep up the good work and good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

TTT 
Great work !!!!!!!


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

I think this topic jinxed me now my radiator leaking......still good work any updates???????


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

So, my speakers finally came in the other day, I did manage to track down the electrical draw and got that all sorted out so just wanted to update this thread with the recent progress, though I dont typically really go for this type of look, these are for sure going to stand out, but I'm confident I can make it look ok, and absolutely refuse to ever..ever.. use those "super tweeters" in my vehicles so this is what came to mind.

Anyway, the speakers I chose are [4] Polk DB401 4" coaxials, I already have replaced my interior speakers with Polk DB571's 5x7'" coaxials, I love them, they sound great, but even amplified the level of volume I'm looking for just isnt quite there, for the time being I'm using an Arc Audio FD4150 4 Channel until I get ready to order Polks PA1100.5 that I have my eye on to power all of the interior speakers as well as the 2 JL 10W1's I have ready and waiting.










Anyway..

Just for those who like to see a project from start to finish, for all intensive purposes I'll be posting somewhat of a step by step to make everything as clear as possible for everyone who views.

Tools I used are, a run of the mill Craftsmen plunge router with a circle jig, drill, trim router, drill/router bits obviously, brad nailer and small compressor.

First things first, I measured the inner and outer measurements of my speakers with 2 T squares so I can set my router accordingly, marked my centers to drill for my router pivot point.








I always check my fitment after the first cut just to make sure its correct before i waste time and materials, which ..does happen lol.
















..rushing, I accidentally set my jig wrong hence the 5th cut =\

















The reason for the nailer is just to tack down my rings to keep them from drifting and making a weird cut, before I cut my rings out, I usually add about 2mm on the outer edge to compensate for the notch I add to create a staple channel to flush up my material, but I tack the rings down again and run the trim router around the edges with a bit that can be set to just cut a small notch around the edge to have a space to tuck my material into when stapling down to create my pod shapes, makes everything look much better and saves a lot of time as opposed to just wrapping over the top of the entire ring cutout.










This is my trim router, I think it was like 15 bucks or so at Harbor Freight, cutting out the end allows a full size router bit and is basically just a dremil on steroids.










I've always called this a "rabbiting" bit, not sure if thats the correct term or not.. but its what i use to trim my edge.










As you can see, the extra time measuring and accounting for the material thickness saves a lot of time later on.










Just getting a better idea as to how they will mock up, the idea is to mount one as pictured and one above it, and mirror on the other side.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

I had to scrap using a cotton tshirt to make my shape, the limited stretch it had left to much bunched up fabric in the tight areas, fortunately I was able to find some pantyhose and it worked out perfect....what.. you guys dont wear pantyhose?... anyway I wasn't able to staple it down like i typically would since it tears so easily, but running a bead of glue around the edges as i worked down the panel works just as good.

The polyester resin I prefer is from a marine supply store here locally, its cheaper then the bondo resin at home depot/auto zone etc and has a much better wet out, i typically mix about 10-12cc's of hardener to 12oz of resin, and use acetone to clean my brush after so I dont have to buy 1000 brushed to get me through a project.

Anyway.







































































































I recently lost my job so time isnt exactly hard to come by, but ive had to watch my finances and keep things down on the splurge department, anyway.. i decided to scrounge up the last of my materials today, make a little more progress, ive gotten some big jobs lined up for people so i can keep adding a little here and there anyway.

Ive gotten the last layer of fiberglass on one pod this morning, waiting right now for the resin to cure before putting the last layer on the other pod, in between I got to looking, I found some flexible led strips left over from another project, got to thinking, it would add a little extra if I illuminated my speaker grilles, so I trimmed them down to 6 leds, wrapped them around the tweeter and tacked a few CA glue spots to secure it, fits awesome! Tested them out with a 12v power supply and I dig it, and I think im gonna do it to all 4.

Feedback always appreciated, good or bad, it just helps keep the creativity flowing.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

So, got the itch aaaaaaand found this flasher from an old police light, tested it out with the grille lights and I'm definitely going to put this in the truck on a 2 way switch to have them either constantly on or flashing depending on my mood, check the video to see how they flash, yes.. i know one of the strips flaked out on me and half isnt lit up, i need to back and fix that and plan to do so, probably tomorrow after a heavy night of xbox usage.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Pantyhose rock! haha, that's the first time I have seen glassing done with ladies apparel! well done. Looks like it's going to come out nice.


----------



## Smokudg (Oct 9, 2010)

Great Job man. This netbook looks really cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I have got to hand it to you bro, that is some detailed work you are putting into this project. I remember years ago when I was in DeVry Tech school doing similar SMT soldering. It had to be perfect military spec soldering, but you are taking it to a whole new level by tracing the circuit from top to bottom. You got skills! :thumbsup:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Man my brother is doing a little something like this right now on his dually and gonna put a tablet thats removeable in his truack and it be the radio and A/V all in one. I will send him your way to check out this build thumbs up!!!


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

All Out Customs said:


> I have got to hand it to you bro, that is some detailed work you are putting into this project. I remember years ago when I was in DeVry Tech school doing similar SMT soldering. It had to be perfect military spec soldering, but you are taking it to a whole new level by tracing the circuit from top to bottom. You got skills! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the props man, it's much appreciated, i would love to go to school for that kind of stuff lol would probably learn a thing or two about doing it the right way haha i just dont think i could sit at a desk all day doing so, would be too distracted with angry birds and facebook to keep my sanity but, ive picked up a few things here and there along the way, im planning on investing on a few things in the future to help me expand my ability to do more of the more in depth projects, like a hot plate, a hot air rework station and eventually make a dedicated space to etch circuit boards, some of these projects are just way to tedious to be drilling a billion little holes in some plastic to mount stuff and wire up on the other, especially for a set of totally custom tail lights ive been asked to make for a friends f150. Hit me up on facebook if you have it, and care too if you ever want to share some ideas or anything facebook.com/sheatona


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

90coupedraggn said:


> Man my brother is doing a little something like this right now on his dually and gonna put a tablet thats removeable in his truack and it be the radio and A/V all in one. I will send him your way to check out this build thumbs up!!!


You know what you should do, you should take some pictures of the project and kindly post them up here, and on splbassx as well for my viewing pleasure lol , I love to see what other people are doing, I have another build thread on here for another carpc in my blazer [carpc buiild] or titled something generic like that if you care to check it out, its been kind of held up for a while with financial responsibilities taking priority with my no job havin ways haha, it amazes me I cant even find a basic, minimum wage installer position in the 3 counties around me with the laundry list of things I can bring to the table, just baffling.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice progress!

Need some updates here! http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11075

Message me on one of my Gtalk names when ya see this, need to tell ya something.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I gotta say... I agree with what someone said earlier in the post... When I first started reading, for some reason, I thought I was gonna be in for a good laugh with this build up, but I've been seriously surprised...

You have some serious talent dude... Keep spreading the word on what you can do and make sure you CHARGE for it...  Your passion could turn into a serious career for you!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> I gotta say... I agree with what someone said earlier in the post... When I first started reading, for some reason, I thought I was gonna be in for a good laugh with this build up, but I've been seriously surprised...
> 
> You have some serious talent dude... Keep spreading the word on what you can do and make sure you CHARGE for it...  Your passion could turn into a serious career for you!!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yeah I really never charge an amount that reflects the time and effort that goes into my projects for other people lol, However I am looking to start a business venture in the near future, for car audio/accessories as well as emergency vehicle equipment installation/repair, be able to please both ends of the customer spectrum ya dig? I'm just tired of working for other people and stuffing their pockets, I'm just not really sure on how to begin in that department, but.. if you care to take a look, check out http://www.facebook.com/BoomLabs as I do plan to make it a reality in the St Petersberg/Tampa area one of these days, if anyone cares to offer any insight on the business end definitely PM me, lets talk.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Forgot to post these yesterday,


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

Blazerbump03 said:


> Forgot to post these yesterday,


:thumbsup:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Very nice build so far man :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Nothing so far, I've been super busy lately, starting to get a lot of work coming my way, the pods are in and playing right now, still needing some light filling and sanding before they are completely finished but I have to put that on hold for a bit, I'm in the process of starting a big PC based project for a friend of mine who just bought a 30 foot bus, I'll post the build on here once I actually have some good progress started, but its going to have a mini pc, 10" touch lcd in dash, 20" overhead lcd, a 55" lcd, possible a 2 more tv's, 4 6.5" component sets, xbox 360, subs, amps, lots of lighting and an interior overhaul, the list keeps growing lol but I'm just starting some fiberglass on it today on the overhead panel, but for now payin the bills have to take priority over my own project, ill update as soon as I have something.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Blazerbump03 said:


> Nothing so far, I've been super busy lately, starting to get a lot of work coming my way, the pods are in and playing right now, still needing some light filling and sanding before they are completely finished but I have to put that on hold for a bit, I'm in the process of starting a big PC based project for a friend of mine who just bought a 30 foot bus, I'll post the build on here once I actually have some good progress started, but its going to have a mini pc, 10" touch lcd in dash, 20" overhead lcd, a 55" lcd, possible a 2 more tv's, 4 6.5" component sets, xbox 360, subs, amps, lots of lighting and an interior overhaul, the list keeps growing lol but I'm just starting some fiberglass on it today on the overhead panel, but for now payin the bills have to take priority over my own project, ill update as soon as I have something.


Sounds good bro... I'll look forward to THAT build...


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

awesome work bro !!!


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

79 cutty said:


> This install is just awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. IM DOIN THE SAME TO MY CADDY. THE IPAD


----------

